

Mahindra's $1M Bounty Awaits Innovators - lalwanivikas
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/Mahindras-1m-bounty-awaits-desi-innovators/articleshow/31062876.cms

======
lalwanivikas
It's a fist of its kind thing in India and will definitely encourage people to
build something useful. But I am not sure how far the 'driverless car' can be
developed under this program.

